# How in the world to get pee out of tile grout?



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Bless his little heart, my DS does not have the best aim all the time at the potty. I try to clean it up ASAP, but the grout around the toilet is stained... it's like a rusty colored grout and it is stained white. How do I get it out? DH tried clorox cleanup, but it doesn't look too different... I'm not sure how hard he scrubbed it, though.

Would bioclean work? I have Bac-out and the all purp cleaner... do I need to soak? Vinegar? Ammonia? Oxy clean? What gets pee stains out of grout?


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

Nature's Miracle would work... but the Clorox stuff might make it harder now. A lot of times when you use one product, it makes the original stain harder to get out with a second.

I would spray the NM on it and let it sit for a long time. I would also try and steam clean it. The problem is, if the grout wasn't sealed really well, the stain is probably all the way down and it may never come out. Grout is really porous.

I would soak it in NM and try that. It's an enzyme cleaner that will get the smell out for sure, and probably the stain... probably.


----------



## krolissa (Sep 30, 2002)

I would try hydrogen peroxide. Best of luck!


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

How about a paste of OxyClean and water? Let sit a minute or two and scrub with a brush. ETA I've used this in my kitchen and it did a great job. I've also used Simple Green straight-wait a couple of minutes and scrub--also gets out major stains. SG was rec'd to me by our tile installer.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It may not be a stain. It may have bleached the grout out. Just keep that in mind as you're trying to clean it.


----------



## sairy_gamp (Aug 5, 2008)

Watch the clorox - we used it on soaked-in cat pee once and I could see actually see and smell the chlorine vapors rising off the concrete floor.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

im also guessing that the pee and or the clorox stuff may have removed the grouts color.
you can get grout stain at the hardware store to fix it.
i restain and seal my grout once a year anyway, because you cant really ever get it all the way clean.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, I hadn't thought about that, but NEVER use clorox on pee. Bleach + ammonia (pee) is very very dangerous. Releases toxic gases.


----------

